

Smuxi 0.10 – distributed messaging client with language-agnostic scripting - meebey
https://www.smuxi.org/blog/show/Smuxi_010_Release

======
guruz
For a similar software (that only supports IRC though), have a look at Quassel
IRC

[http://quassel-irc.org/](http://quassel-irc.org/)

------
wanda
Client-server model is nice but I'd miss DCC.

